# seneca lake... walleye and saugeye???



## ironhead550 (May 15, 2011)

i was out there fishing yesterday. i caught a lot of short eyes. i swear half were walleye, and the other half were saugeye... i thought there were only saugeye in that res.. could anyone tell me if im hilusinating. and ive heard talk of a road bed. could some one point me in that direction...


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Saugeye....some look like mom and some look like dad.


----------

